# Sapperdix97 has Questions



## Sapperdix97 (25 Feb 2016)

Hello, I am currently in the application process for combat engineer regular force! I have completed all tests required, and am just waiting for my medical to be cleared and for an interview. I was told then when you get an interview, you are pretty much set for a job offer. I contacted my file manager, and he told me that they begin giving interviews for combat engineers in April. He also mentioned that there are only about 260 job offers for combat engineers in Canada and that my scores for the aptitude tests and personality tests were not that high... So my question is, what are the odds of me getting a job offer sometime this year? Is it a highly competitive trade and are there many combat engineer applicants? If anyone has any experience or advice it would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Feb 2016)

Don't believe anything you hear and only half of what you see.

No one, here or elsewhere can determine what's likely to happen, including the RC.

Sucks, I know, but the sooner you get used to it the better it'll be. Your career will likely follow a similar scenario.

---Staff---


----------



## Sapperdix97 (26 Feb 2016)

Hello,
So this past week I switched my application from reserve force to regular force..
I received an email today that stated " we are pleased to inform you that your application has been approved for further processing for one or more of your preferred occupations". Also it said that "your application has been referred to my local recruiting detachment  for scheduling. Further processing may include a medical or interview with a military career counsellor, as well as a background check". They told me I will be contacted within 5 business days. So I am just wondering what this means? Does it mean I am in and on to my next step? Or is it a type of confirmation notice of me switching from reserves to regular?
Any info would be great!


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2016)

You're not "in" yet.  You've been approved for further processing.

Side note: A poll is not required to make a post.


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Feb 2016)

Choice #2 is more correct, grammatically.


----------



## DAA (27 Feb 2016)

Sapperdix97 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> So this past week I switched my application from reserve force to regular force..
> I received an email today that stated " we are pleased to inform you that your application has been approved for further processing for one or more of your preferred occupations". Also it said that "your application has been referred to my local recruiting detachment  for scheduling. Further processing may include a medical or interview with a military career counsellor, as well as a background check". They told me I will be contacted within 5 business days. So I am just wondering what this means? Does it mean I am in and on to my next step? Or is it a type of confirmation notice of me switching from reserves to regular?
> Any info would be great!



Simply means that you have been approved for the next stage of your application which will be the Medical, Interview and Background checks.  Now you wait 10 days and when they don't bother contacting you, then you contact them.


----------



## Sapperdix97 (27 Feb 2016)

I have already completed my medicals and background checks. So does this mean I will just have to do an interview? I guess the only way to tell will be to wait to be contacted. Thanks for all replies guys!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Feb 2016)

Sapperdix97 said:
			
		

> I received an email today that stated
> 
> 1. " we are pleased to inform you that your application has been approved for further processing for one or more of your preferred occupations".
> 
> ...





> So I am just wondering what this means? Any info would be great!



Okay.  I ran the quoted parts thru my secret decoder ring...and the results are below...prepare yourself...



> 1. your application has been approved for further processing for one or more of your preferred occupations.
> 
> 2.  your application has been referred to your local recruiting detachment for scheduling. Further processing _may_ include a medical or interview with a military career counsellor, as well as a background check.
> 
> 3.  You will be contacted within 5 business days.



The other hidden secret message was also revealed!!



			
				Sapperdix97 said:
			
		

> I guess the only way to tell will be to wait to be contacted.


----------



## BlueAngels14 (28 Feb 2016)

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/CF_ApplicationProcedure.pdf

On a side note, also finally got my approved for further processing email again from intake management ! [


----------

